# Plant ID help



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Hey everyone, I got these plants from generous people in my area but I am not sure exactly what they are. Some are small enough that I need to ID them before I plant them if possible. Any ideas or general species type etc that I should be researching would be a great help.

1. I have this one planted in the back, they are tall and had leaves on the stalk which melted off, but are growing back quickly.










2. I have these planted up front. I dont think they will get a lot longer that this. I hope.










3. I have these in the back as well. The rest are taller and the leaves had a redish hue to them before they melted off. They are growing back nicely as well.









4. Not planted yet. Unsure of possible future size.









5. Not planted. No idea.









Thanks everyone for helping the plant noob.:fish9:


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

The first one looks like willow hydro and the third looks like a crypt of some sort. No idea about the second, fourth, and fifth. The fourth reminds me of java ferns, but the leaf looks slightly different.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

first is willow hygro, second is a val jungle val maybe, third and fourth i think are java ferns


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

1. Willow Hygro

2. Looks like Dwarf Sagettaria (to me anyway)

3. Sunset Hygro? (It looks like dwarf hygro and the "red hue" makes me think sunset.)

4. Java Fern 

5. Wendelov Java Fern (very cool plant - I have a few of them. Also called a Lace Java Fern.)

The two Java plants need to be anchored to wood or rocks with fishing line or cotton thread. If the rhizome is buried, they will rot.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

The last one looks like trident java fern. Windelov fern has the fringe on the tips of the leaves, trident, just has the leave split lower on the leaf. For any of the java ferns, tie them to rocks or driftwood, don't plant them. I had some tied to small rocks before, so I could move them wherever and it wouldn't disturb them too much, so there's an idea if you don't have/want driftwood or bigger rocks


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for the help everyone. Now I know what to do with these guys!


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wicked Kehy! I haven't heard of the Trident Java! I must own some!


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

lol they sell trident on aquabid...at rather high prices. It'd be fun to do a tank with just java though, in all its variations, hahaha.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep! Trident, Wendelov, Regular, Needle Leaf, Narrow Leaf........ then all the Anubias variations! Golden, Marbled, Petite, Nana.... the list goes on!


----------

